
Tim Cook Says Apple Music Has 6.5M Paying Users - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/19/tim-cook-says-apple-music-has-6-5m-paying-users/
======
archmikhail
It's a bit early for Tim to be dropping hints about the Apple Car. I'm afraid
interest will die down after waiting for a couple years, while expectations
will become unreasonable.

